

We've been doing full-a$$ SCRUM for 6 months, here's what we learned - vespaceballs6
http://bostinno.streetwise.co/channels/weve-been-doing-full-a-scrum-for-6-monthes-heres-what-we-learned-1/

======
vijayaggarwal
Good share. I've been part of multiple scrum environments and I've always
found daily meetings to last much longer than they should. Did you face this
problem? If yes, how did you solve it?

~~~
vespaceballs6
We did. We ended up forcing people to stand-up

